# NW Meet and Greet 2010



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Hmmm... yeah the list is kinda small.... I can only think 6 or 7 yes' so far.


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

I'm def in if it's in Jan. I'm only 2 minutes from the Hof. I'm leaving the area Sunday morning.


----------



## Bucktail Butch (Jan 5, 2003)

Sam, why don't we shoot for the second (the 11th) or third (the 18th)Tuesday in January (half price nite is always nice) in January and we should be able to get the back room, what with the holidays being done and all. Also, it will give more guys time to make arrangements to be there. Just a suggestion, not meaning to hijack your idea.


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

im down for anything just let me know when to be there.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I think we should probably wait until January. I hope everyone gets the info before wednesday. Last time we had tons more interest... I will call the Hofbrau today, and try to set them down easy. 

SO we all agree? the second or third tuesday in january? I will check to see if I am free, I am busy every other tuesday in the winter so I will check.


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I canceled the reservation that was for this week, let's rally and get it together for january!


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Sounds good..


----------



## cadillacjethro (Mar 21, 2007)

If you're going to meet the second or third Tuesday in January count me in.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

cadillacjethro said:


> If you're going to meet the second or third Tuesday in January count me in.


Ditto here.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

Please let me know what date and time this gets set for, as I would like to attend and meet everyone.


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm in, I'll keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Bump, any news?


----------



## SpartanAngler (Mar 11, 2003)

Has there been a solid date set up? Next Tuesday?? The following Tuesday??


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

yeah, what's the latest???


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

Gosh I really have dropped the ball, you can all verbally flog me. Would someone else take this over? It's winter now, we are all slow, should be easy to find the time. Maybe Noah? or Milt or someone will take the initiative? My problem is I am traveling on a fairly irregular schedule, so for me to pick a day that I can be there will be tough. Set a day, rally the troops and I will do my best. I was thinking it would be a neat idea to ask Steve or whomever to send a box of MS items that we could sell at the event, I'd probably buy a hat or something.


I do sincerely apologize for letting the time slip away, once the holiday came I guess I lost track for a bit there.


----------



## steelhead-hunter (Apr 15, 2007)

did this meet and greet take place yet if not i would love to come again. just always forget to check this section of the forums. to much time in ice fishing and fly tying forums i guess.


----------

